# Need plow et up for 89 wrangler



## hummah2 (Dec 1, 2008)

I just bought a wrangler for my driveway accounts and I need a full set up for a 89 wrangler I'm in NY area let me know if anyone has anything, thanks


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Hey Chu Do you see this?If you don`t get a driver for the YJ this could be your way out.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

I wanted to ask also,

what will work for an 88 YJ besides something new.

Are there any mounts that would work from other vehicle makes?
I find tons of setups on craigslist but not directly for jeep.

sorry for the stupid question, but yes I'm serious.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

I've got a older Fisher Minute Mount (pump/lights/frame stays on). Needs a new cutting edge and the blade is slightly tweaked. Frame was fabbed to fit my 90 yj that is retiring.
NEVER had a problem with it since I bought it 7 years ago. Email me if you are interested we are about 50 minutes from NYC. Scott @ the [email protected]


----------

